# Milan - Atalanta: 18 Gennaio 2015 ore 15. Tv Sky e Premium



## admin (14 Gennaio 2015)

Diciannovesima giornata di Serie A, ultima del girone di andata. Milan - Atalanta, si gioca Domenica 18 Gennaio 2015 alle ore 15 a Bergamo.

Il Milan arriva alla partita da due risultati deludenti in campionato e dal successo in Coppa Italia contro il Sassuolo. Per i rossoneri, i tre punti sono obbligatori.

Dove vedere Milan - Atalanta in tv?

Diretta su Sky, su Premium Calcio e sui rispettivi servizi in streaming a partire dalle ore 15.


A seguire, tutte le informazioni, le probabili formazioni, gli aggiornamenti ed i commenti pre, durante e post partita su Milan Atalanta.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Gennaio 2015)

Partita abbastanza importante. Se non vinciamo il terzo posto si allontana.


----------



## Aragorn (14 Gennaio 2015)

Auspicavo 9 punti con Sassuolo, Torino e Atalanta. Comunque vada sarà un insuccesso, anche perchè subito dopo ci saranno le trasferte con Lazio e Juve.


----------



## Aron (14 Gennaio 2015)

Mi spiace per Inzaghi, ma non è una misera vittoria in Coppa Italia ottenuta con fatica contro un Sassuolo che faceva turn-over a cambiare le cose.

Una sconfitta contro l'Atalanta sarebbe dolorosa ma potrebbe spingere la proprietà a fare subito il cambio senza subire danni d'immagine.

Paradossalmente è più probabile che si facciano maggiori investimenti sul mercato perdendo questa partita e con il possibile esonero di Inzaghi, piuttosto che vincendola tenendo in mira il terzo posto.
Purtroppo avere un Milan con due galli nel pollaio ha i suoi lati negativi e...no, niente lati positivi.


----------



## Aron (14 Gennaio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> anche perchè subito dopo ci saranno le trasferte con Lazio e Juve.



Proprio per quello diventa inutile prolungare l'agonia.
Con l'Atalanta questo Milan rischia seriamente di perdere.

Mettiamo anche che viene fuori un fiacco pareggio e che col Parma si vince. A che servirebbe se poi con Lazio e Juve si uscisse con delle pesanti sconfitte?
Inzaghi è finito in una spirale negativa come quella di Ferrara qualche anno fa, il quale aveva vinto a gennaio una gara di Coppa Italia, come Inzaghi, ma questo non bastò a fermare la serie di partite negative di quella Juve in campionato.

Non ce lo vedo più Inzaghi che riesce a riprendersi questo Milan.


----------



## davoreb (14 Gennaio 2015)

Spero che giochi la formazione titolare:
. Lopez
Abate Rami Mexes Armero
De Jong
. Montolivo Bonaventura 
.Cerci. Menez Elsha


----------



## Tobi (14 Gennaio 2015)

Basta con questo centrocampo a 3. Metti sto benedetto 4 2 2 2


----------



## The Ripper (14 Gennaio 2015)

Solito pareggino

Comunque non è possibile che il Milan giochi con 5 difensori. Non è proprio possibile....


----------



## osvaldobusatti (14 Gennaio 2015)

Io spero che il Milan vinca, come sempre. Perdere non cambierà le cose in meglio.
Vorrei vederlo con un 4 4 2 come ai bei tempi.

.............. D. Lopez
Abate..Rami..Méxes..Armero
Cerci.. De Jong..Montolivo..ElSha (Bonaventura sembra fuori forma)
.........................Ménez
.................Pazzini

Meglio di così...


----------



## Sanji (14 Gennaio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Io spero che il Milan vinca, come sempre. Perdere non cambierà le cose in meglio.
> Vorrei vederlo con un 4 4 2 come ai bei tempi.
> 
> .............. D. Lopez
> ...



Potrebbe anche provarlo visto che l'Atalanta non sta messa benissimo... Purtroppo non penso ci siano molte possibilità effettive... Peccato...


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Gennaio 2015)

non abbiamo piu nulla da perdere quindi

Lopez
Abate, Rami, Alex, Armero
De Jong, Montolivo
Jack, Cerci, El Sharawy
Pazzini

Menez solo a partita in corso


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Gennaio 2015)

*Sarà Russo l'arbitro di Milan-Atalanta.*


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Gennaio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> non abbiamo piu nulla da perdere quindi
> 
> Lopez
> Abate, Rami, Alex, Armero
> ...



+1

Io proverei ElSha in mezzo, anche se per ora sembra meno trequartista degli altri


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Gennaio 2015)

A quanto pare continueremo col 4-3-3.

Che zuccone.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Partita abbastanza importante. Se non vinciamo il terzo posto si allontana.



Perché speri ancora di arrivare terzo? 

Se ci va di lusso, restando con Inzaghi, sarà tanto se arriviamo a 50 punti...

Se giochiamo come martedì la piallata è sicura...

Non so se qualcuno se n'è accorto: ma contro il Sassuolo ho visto più volte i nostri rincorrere il pallone come si faceva da bambini, cosicché spesso nell'area del pallone c'erano 5 milanisti e tutto il resto del campo era totalmente sguarnito...raramente mi è capitato di vedere simili cose a certi livelli.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Gennaio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Perché speri ancora di arrivare terzo?
> 
> Se ci va di lusso, restando con Inzaghi, sarà tanto se arriviamo a 50 punti...
> 
> ...




Diciamo che non sono fiducioso, ma uno ci spera sempre.

Anche per me è improbabile ma se non vinciamo questa la corsa è abbastanza finita già da ora.

Concordo sulle altre due osservazioni.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Gennaio 2015)

*Ecco la probabile formazza del Milan secondo Sportmediaset:

Milan (4-3-3): D. Lopez; Abate, Rami, Mexes, Armero; Montolivo, De Jong, Bonaventura; Cerci, Menez, El Shaarawy*


----------



## Smarx10 (16 Gennaio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> ...
> 
> Non so se qualcuno se n'è accorto: ma contro il Sassuolo ho visto più volte i nostri rincorrere il pallone come si faceva da bambini, cosicché spesso nell'area del pallone c'erano 5 milanisti e tutto il resto del campo era totalmente sguarnito...raramente mi è capitato di vedere simili cose a certi livelli.



Questo perché Inzaghi vorrebbe fare il pressing alto, ma ovviamente non ha pensato al dispendio fisico legato ad esso. La squadra non è fisicamente adatta per fare quel tipo di gioco. Si è visto anche col Torino, i primi 7 minuti abbiamo pressato alto con discreti risultati, il problema è che poi siamo collassati e abbiamo fatto i restanti 80 nella nostra area. Tutto ciò è collegato ovviamente anche a problemi di organizzazione. Non facciamo pressing selettivo e quindi mandiamo a pressare un giocatore massimo due alla volta, e questi non fanno altro che spomparsi inseguendo il pallone. Cose da terza categoria.


----------



## Sanji (16 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco la probabile formazza del Milan secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): D. Lopez; Abate, Rami, Mexes, Armero; Montolivo, De Jong, Bonaventura; Cerci, Menez, El Shaarawy*



Scontato


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco la probabile formazza del Milan secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): D. Lopez; Abate, Rami, Mexes, Armero; Montolivo, De Jong, Bonaventura; Cerci, Menez, El Shaarawy*


Bonaventura mezzala diventa un giocatore normalissimo.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Bonaventura mezzala diventa un giocatore normalissimo.



se sono questi 11 secondo me alla fine sarà 4-2-3-1


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se sono questi 11 secondo me alla fine sarà 4-2-3-1



Non è da escludere, ma dubito


----------



## Jino (16 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Bonaventura mezzala diventa un giocatore normalissimo.



Esatto, grande impegno e voglia come sempre, ma distante dalla zona calda si normalizza troppo.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Gennaio 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Questo perché Inzaghi vorrebbe fare il pressing alto, ma ovviamente non ha pensato al dispendio fisico legato ad esso. La squadra non è fisicamente adatta per fare quel tipo di gioco. Si è visto anche col Torino, i primi 7 minuti abbiamo pressato alto con discreti risultati, il problema è che poi siamo collassati e abbiamo fatto i restanti 80 nella nostra area. Tutto ciò è collegato ovviamente anche a problemi di organizzazione. Non facciamo pressing selettivo e quindi mandiamo a pressare un giocatore massimo due alla volta, e questi non fanno altro che spomparsi inseguendo il pallone. Cose da terza categoria.



Abbiamo smesso di pressare quando abbiamo segnato, non perchè non ce la facessimo più.


----------



## keepitterron (16 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco la probabile formazza del Milan secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): D. Lopez; Abate, Rami, Mexes, Armero; Montolivo, De Jong, Bonaventura; Cerci, Menez, El Shaarawy*



Avrei preferito Pazzini in mezzo, ma questa - secondo me - é una delle formazioni migliori possibili. O almeno una di quelle che vorrei vedere almeno una volta ché mi ispira molto.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (17 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco la probabile formazza del Milan secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): D. Lopez; Abate, Rami, Mexes, Armero; Montolivo, De Jong, Bonaventura; Cerci, Menez, El Shaarawy*



Non so se sarà questa o se Bonera giocherà a sx della difesa, ma l'impianto mi sembra giusto.
Jack è un centrocampista ed è al suo posto, sperando che il calo di forma visto col Sassuolo sia stato momentaneo.
Idem Monto e DeJong.
Cerci dal 1° minuto, ok. Idem ElSha.
Abbiamo davanti l'Atalanta. Se non vinciamo è da suicidio collettivo.
Ovviamente a partire dall'alto..


----------



## Renegade (17 Gennaio 2015)

Il Faraone andrà in panchina. Alla fine Jack starà a sinistra e come mezzala ci andrà uno tra Poli e Muntari.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Gennaio 2015)

*I convocati dell'Atalanta:
*
Avramov, Baselli, Benalouane, Bianchi, Biava, Boakye, Carmona, Cigarini, D'Alessandro, Del Grosso, Denis, Dramé, Frezzolini, Gomez, Grassi, Migliaccio, Molina, Moralez, Pinilla, Scaloni, Spinazzola, Sportiello, Stendardo, Zappacosta


----------



## 666psycho (17 Gennaio 2015)

speriamo di vincerla... ma visto l 'andazzo di questa stagione finirà in pareggio.. non facciamo mai due vittorie di fila..


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Gennaio 2015)

*I convocati del Milan:
*

Difensori: Abate, Alex, Albertazzi, Armero, Bonera, Mexes, Rami, Zaccardo

Centrocampisti: De Jong, Montolivo, Muntari, Poli, Van Ginkel

Attaccanti: Bonaventura, Cerci, El Shaarawy,Mastour, Menez, Niang, Pazzini


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan:
> *
> 
> Difensori: Abate, Alex, Albertazzi, Armero, Bonera, Mexes, Rami, Zaccardo
> ...



portieri non convocati 
scherzi a parte cosa ci fa niang ancora lì ???


----------



## walter 22 (17 Gennaio 2015)

Chissà se prenderemo gol su palla da fermo, intanto per precauzione al fantacalcio ho schierato per la prima volta Stendardo


----------



## folletto (18 Gennaio 2015)

Decisione drastica.......farò il possibile per non vederla


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2015)

*Le probabili formazioni:


Milan (4-3-3)

Diego Lopez
Abate
Mexes
Rami
Bonera
Montolivo
De Jong
Bonaventura
Cerci
Menez
El Shaarawy


Atalanta (4-4-2)

Sportiello
Benalouane
Stendardo
Biava
Dramè
Zappacosta
Cigarini
Carmona
Moralez
Denis
Pinilla*


----------



## Renegade (18 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni:
> 
> Milan (4-3-3)
> 
> ...



Questa è la formazione che dovrebbe scendere sempre in campo, a parte De Sciglio infortunato al posto di Bonera, è la migliore possibile, con Jack a centrocampo. Sono mesi che Inzaghi cerca in tutti i modo di rifilarci sempre Muntari, Poli o Essien in mezzo. Comunque Mexes al posto di Alex è una gioia. Con Rami è la miglior difesa che abbiamo.

Per il resto non so cosa mi sia preso ma non c'ho neanche dormito. Sento pressione e ansia, non riesco a fare nient'altro. Spero passi subito sta partita, chissà.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni:
> 
> 
> Milan (4-3-3)
> ...



Bene gli 11 uomini, peccato non avere una vera punta e far giocare fuori ruolo Bonaventura.

PS: Con quegli uomini credo l'Atalanta giocherà 3-5-2, non sarebbe la prima volta.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni:
> 
> 
> Milan (4-3-3)
> ...



Si DEVE vincere. E' un obbligo. Basta pareggini e sconfitte ridicole.
Altrimenti l'incapace deve andarsene..


----------



## MissRossonera (18 Gennaio 2015)

Per vederla ritardo la mia tabella di marcia giornaliera dello studio, perciò mi auguro almeno che sia una partita degna di questo nome.


----------



## folletto (18 Gennaio 2015)

Non è che sia proprio scarsissimo l'attacco dell'Atalanta, c'è di peggio direi. Confrontando i due 11 che scendono in campo DOVREBBE uscirne un 2 - 0 / 3 - 1 per noi, se il nostro mister non andasse a lezione da quello avversario ogni weekend


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni:
> 
> 
> Milan (4-3-3)
> ...



Due considerazioni:
Non solo questa è la migliore squadra che possiamo schierare al momento, ma anche nel mercato temo non siamo in grado di prendere giocatori migliori.
Io avrei fatto giocare Poli che mi appare in crescita e avrei tenuto Bonaventura in panca, per due motivi:
primo perchè lo vedo un pò appannato e secondo perchè se la squadra si affloscia nella ripresa non vedo nessuno in grado di subentrare e fargli cambiare passo


----------



## osvaldobusatti (18 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni:
> 
> 
> Milan (4-3-3)
> ...





folletto ha scritto:


> Decisione drastica.......farò il possibile per non vederla



Invece io mi appresto ad andare allo stadio...
Farò il tifo anche per te.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ancora senza punta?


----------



## The Ripper (18 Gennaio 2015)

Gol di stendardo o denis di testa quotato a 1.01
Partitona di Pinilla quotata a 1,2
Sportiello (gran portiere) in versione Yashin quotato a 1,1


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Gennaio 2015)

*Gli 11 ufficiali: D.Lopez; Abate, Mexes, Rami, Bonera; Montolivo, De Jong, Bonaventura; Cerci, Menez, El Shaarawy

Panchina: Abbiati, Agazzi, Zaccardo, Alex, Armero, Albertazzi, Poli, Van Ginkel, Muntari, Niang, Mastour, Pazzini.*


----------



## Heaven (18 Gennaio 2015)

Bonera a parte, forse la migliore formazione possibile


----------



## dyablo65 (18 Gennaio 2015)

mah .... pazzini proprio non vuol farlo giocare.


----------



## Milo (18 Gennaio 2015)

Sono fiducioso, la formazione di oggi mi gasa di brutto


----------



## Hammer (18 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gli 11 ufficiali: D.Lopez; Abate, Mexes, Rami, Bonera; Montolivo, De Jong, Bonaventura; Cerci, Menez, El Shaarawy
> 
> Panchina: Abbiati, Agazzi, Zaccardo, Alex, Armero, Albertazzi, Poli, Van Ginkel, Muntari, Niang, Mastour, Pazzini.*



Armero è talmente abile che gli viene preferito Bonera fuori ruolo.


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2015)

Sto Rocco Siffredi Denis...


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2015)

Bravo Jack


----------



## Dany20 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Siamo partiti bene dai.


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bravo Jack



ho rivisto il replay, ha avuto una coordinazione pazzesca!!! peccato gli è uscito centrale


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2015)

Mamma mia...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Gennaio 2015)

Bonaventura che giocatore


----------



## Dany20 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Che bravo Bonaventura.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2015)

Quell'asino di BoNERA


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Gennaio 2015)

Jack benissimo come mezzala


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2015)

voragini... finirà poco a tanto


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2015)

Traversa di Denis. Ci stanno prendendo a pallonate.

Maledetto incapace.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2015)

Maledetto Montolivo quanto lo odio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2015)

Montolivo ha un ritmo tutto suo


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Gennaio 2015)

qua ci hanno graziato.


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Gennaio 2015)

siamo scoppiati come sempre dopo 10 minuti... che vergogna


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2015)

secondo me è l'ultima di inzaghi
e al suo posto arriva... sacchi


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2015)

Siamo durati 10 minuti mamma mia ora torniamo a barricarci


----------



## uoteghein (18 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Montolivo ha un ritmo tutto suo



Solito milan penoso, desolante. Anticalcio.
Veniamo pressati e messi in difficoltá da chiunque. Menez non la passa MAI, Bonera terzino sx é un insulto all'intelligenza e alla pazienza.


----------



## nazdravi (18 Gennaio 2015)

Presi a pallonate dalla quart ultima in classifica. 

Neanche due passaggi di fila. Mandate via quel fantoccio finchè siete in tempo.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2015)

che cesso el shaarawy non ho parole


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2015)

Male, male El Shaarawy


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Gennaio 2015)

e quando segna questo qua.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2015)

Mamma mia sto El mummia


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Gennaio 2015)

El Gagaaui fa sempre la stessa cosa imprevedibile eh


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2015)

dai se è morto non lo vendiamo più e addio destro


----------



## Dany20 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Non è possibile. Forse c'è la fa.


----------



## Dany20 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Per fortuna c'è la fa.


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ma su Elsha non era punizione a due per gioco pericoloso??? Ha preso palla ma aveva il piede a martello quello dell'atalanta


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2015)

E' un tiro al bersaglio.Fortuna che hanno i piedi storti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ed eravamo partiti bene....


----------



## Dany20 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Sempre gli stessi errori.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Gennaio 2015)

Grande squadra la Lucchese, riesce a bloccare l'Inter a S.Siro...


----------



## nazdravi (18 Gennaio 2015)

Giocatori messi in campo a caso. Non si vede un mezzo schema. una mezza idea di gioco. Palla a Menez e che Dio ce la mandi buona. Ridatemi Seedorf.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Gennaio 2015)

l'avvio mi aveva illuso, e invece niente, siamo già ripiombati nella mediocrità. 

speriamo in qualche modo di sfangarla.


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2015)

Questo incapace sta riuscendo nella straordinaria impresa di far rendere tutti al di sotto delle proprie possibilità


----------



## ucraino (18 Gennaio 2015)

Vedendo questo milan mi vengono in mente le parole di Berlusconi dobbiamo essere padroni del giuoco e del campo !!! Ma non si rende conto che obbrobrio di allenatore a messo alla guida della squadra . Era meglio Colantuono !!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2015)

nazdravi ha scritto:


> Giocatori messi in campo a caso. *Non si vede un mezzo schema. una mezza idea di gioco*. Palla a Menez e che Dio ce la mandi buona. Ridatemi Seedorf.



.

Quante incompresioni si sono viste in questi primi 30 minuti


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Gennaio 2015)

Senza punta come vuoi tenere sta squadra alta se Menez si trova a centrocampo


----------



## drama 84 (18 Gennaio 2015)

E evidente come a sta squadra serve un centravanti


----------



## Dany20 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Bravo El.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Gennaio 2015)

drama 84 ha scritto:


> E evidente come a sta squadra serve un allenatore




Fixed


----------



## Dany20 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Sempre gli stessi cross Abate.


----------



## uoteghein (18 Gennaio 2015)

Se al posto di menez ci fosse Ibra, El Sha farebbe 20. Gol all'anno. Menez NON passa la palla, El Sha ha appena mostrato che salta l'uomo con facilitá ma non é mai servito dal compagno in profonditá


----------



## drama 84 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ma dai?????


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2015)

Gol di Rocco Siffredi.

Questa squadra è un DISASTRO. UN DISASTRO.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2015)

Che vergogna, Menez insopportabile quando fa cosi, anche El Sha lo manda platealmente a quel paese


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2015)

Finita


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Gennaio 2015)

Dateme Colantuono


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2015)

Unica consolazione: staranno giocando contro quel pupazzo?


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Gennaio 2015)

Scontatissimo come la morte...


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Gennaio 2015)

Era solo questione di tempo. 
Prestazione disgustosa.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2015)

Manco contro il Bergamo vinciamo

Incapace dimettiti


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2015)

vedrete che Sacchi sarà allenatore altro che coordinatore dei giovani


----------



## nazdravi (18 Gennaio 2015)

E uno. 

Inzaghi: "Non posso rimproverare nulla ai ragazzi, se Menez non la perdeva Denis non segnava"

Cacciarlo immediatamente.


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2015)

Che qualcuno tirasse qualche seggiolino in testa a quell'incapace


----------



## Dany20 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Mi vien da piangere.


----------



## drama 84 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Immancabile il gol di Penis


----------



## mandraghe (18 Gennaio 2015)

Bravo Menez, che perde palla e non recupera, bravi i centrocampisti, beffati da un passaggio in orizzontale, i difensori non hanno colpe, troppo spesso erano lasciati uno contro uno.


----------



## Renegade (18 Gennaio 2015)

Strano però. Stavolta non mi sento di dir nulla a Inzaghi. Ha schierato la miglior formazione possibile, davvero.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Gennaio 2015)

datemi pure quel bollito di sacchi. 

non se ne può più di sto schifo, dai.


----------



## diavolo (18 Gennaio 2015)

Povero Milan


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che qualcuno tirasse qualche seggiolino in testa a quell'incapace



no se... figuriamoci se contestano...


----------



## Butcher (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ogni anno sempre la stessa storia. Finisco sempre nello gioire per le nostre sconfitte nella speranza che caccino l'allenatore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Gennaio 2015)

L'unica consolazione è Bonera rotto.


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2015)

Esce quello scandalo di Bonera per fortuna.


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Gennaio 2015)

Mamma mia, abbiamo resuscitato addirittura Denis il carrarmato


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Bonera per Armero 1 cambio andato


----------



## Heaven (18 Gennaio 2015)

Siamo penosi

Continuate a criticare El Shaarawy ma Menez fa spesso questi errori e Cerci forse deve ancora scendere in campo


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Gennaio 2015)

godo che lo fischiano quella feccia d'uomo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Gennaio 2015)

Non ci sono schemi, non c'è gioco... 
Solo un'accozzaglia di giocatori che si muovono senza scopo apparente.


----------



## uoteghein (18 Gennaio 2015)

Dai che forse dopo quest'ennesima umiliazione cacciano l'idiota


----------



## Dany20 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Che è successo a Bon era?


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non ci sono schemi, non c'è gioco...
> Solo un'accozzaglia di giocatori che si muovono senza scopo apparente.



Molto filosofico


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2015)

anche il gol di cigarini immancabile


----------



## nazdravi (18 Gennaio 2015)

Cross di Armero dalla trequarti senza colpitori di testa in mezzo all'area. Questo è il gioco di Inzaghi. Vi rendete conto?


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2015)

Atalanta vicina al raddoppio


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Gennaio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Che è successo a Bon era?



Chiamato con un urgenza in sede a rinnovare


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ma no ragazzi, non lo cacciano. Non possono pagare tre allenatori allo stesso tempo. Gli metteranno Sacchi come babysitter e basta.


----------



## nazdravi (18 Gennaio 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Siamo penosi
> 
> Continuate a criticare El Shaarawy ma Menez fa spesso questi errori e Cerci forse deve ancora scendere in campo



Se tutti i giocatori rendono al di sotto delle proprie possibilità la colpa di chi sarebbe?


----------



## ucraino (18 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Strano però. Stavolta non mi sento di dir nulla a Inzaghi. Ha schierato la miglior formazione possibile, davvero.



Che vuol dire pure io ero capace a mettere sta formazione ma un allenatore deve dare un gioco una personalità alla squadra no solo fare la formazione Inzaghi e un incapace uno scandalo se ne deve andare il piu lontano possibile !!!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Gennaio 2015)

Atalanta in campo con 2 punte vere (in trasferta) e il Milan in casa senza punte, con un falso nove che perde palla con tacchi assurdi (2 volte)


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ormai le squadre quando vedono la prossima partita e vedono che c'è il Milan partono già i festeggiamenti che brutta fine...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ambrosini: "La personalità è fondamentale in questo ambiente"

Eh Massimo, quanto ci mancano quei giocatori


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Gennaio 2015)

nazdravi ha scritto:


> E uno.
> 
> Inzaghi: "Non posso rimproverare nulla ai ragazzi, se Menez non la perdeva Denis non segnava"
> 
> Cacciarlo immediatamente.


dirà che il milan ha avuto tot occasioni, che se fossimo riusciti a far gol avremmo assistito a un'altra gara e blabla

Ha avuto la faccia di sedere di dire stà cosa nella partita contro il torino, dove è andato a contare l'unica occasione nostra nel primo tempo quando proprio il torino ci ha distrutto anche prima dell'espulsione di De Sciglio.


Non lo reggo più


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma no ragazzi, non lo cacciano. Non possono pagare tre allenatori allo stesso tempo. Gli metteranno Sacchi come babysitter e basta.



Quello che ho scritto ieri. Purtroppo sarà così.

Sai che allegria tra Bresaole ed orchestre...


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Esce quello scandalo di Bonera per fortuna.



speriamo sia grave, così dovrà per forza arrivare un terzino, a meno che non venga riesumato zaccardo o Albertazzi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Gennaio 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Atalanta in campo con 2 punte vere (in trasferta) e il Milan in casa senza punte, con un falso nove che perde palla con tacchi assurdi (2 volte)



E un unico centrocampista "difensivo", Carmona, che è il primo a buttarsi avanti tra l'altro


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2015)

Madonna. Ma contro chi stiamo perdendo?!?


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2015)

Questo Bergamo è davvero scandaloso.. e noi stiamo perdendo


----------



## Renegade (18 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quello che ho scritto ieri. Purtroppo sarà così.
> 
> Sai che allegria tra Bresaole ed orchestre...



Sì ma almeno Sacchi è un allenatore vero, bollito, ancestrale, ma allenatore vero.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Gennaio 2015)

Cacciare subito Menez che è in una di quelle giornate irritanti e dannose.


----------



## Giangy (18 Gennaio 2015)

Sicuramente ora arriverà un terzino, certo peggio di Bonera, Armero, Albertazzi, Zaccardo, non può essere


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2015)

Mi fa ridere quell'incapace quando fa tutti quei gesti. Secondo li prova davanti allo specchio, illudendosi che sia un allenatore.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Gennaio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Cacciare subito Menez che è in una di quelle giornate irritanti e dannose.



Ecco appunto...


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2015)

basta con sti tacchi


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Gennaio 2015)

ha rotto le palle con sti tacchi menez, svegliati.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Gennaio 2015)

Terzo tacco con palla persa di Menez...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2015)

La cosa che mi diverte e, che buttiamo dentro una valanga di cross quando in area c'e solo Menez, quando c'era Torres, niente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sì ma almeno Sacchi è un allenatore vero, bollito, ancestrale, ma allenatore vero.



Sacchi è roba di un ventennio fà, dai....


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Gennaio 2015)

ma vendetelo quel buffone di menez... non ne posso più


----------



## debbym86 (18 Gennaio 2015)

ma che sta a succede??ma se vogliono da una mossa?ma che fanno si può sapere?


----------



## Renegade (18 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sacchi è roba di un ventennio fà, dai....



Quando hai la macchina guasta, è meglio andare in giro con una vecchia 500 o con un triciclo nuovo?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ma da quando e ritornato Montolivo...sbaglio o siamo diventati persino peggio a livello di punti?


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2015)

quanto mi manca Honda, da quando non c'è lui non c'è mezzo equilibrio là davanti (e neanche dietro)


----------



## drama 84 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Stiamo insultando una nostra "Leggenda". Grazie società di melma.


----------



## debbym86 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Dove sta Cerci se po sape'??


----------



## mandraghe (18 Gennaio 2015)

il mago


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi fa ridere quell'incapace quando fa tutti quei gesti. Secondo li prova davanti allo specchio, illudendosi che sia un allenatore.



secondo me in squadra vige l'autogestione.


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma da quando e ritornato Montolivo...sbaglio o siamo diventati persino peggio a livello di punti?



Scarso come pochi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2015)

Che schema ridicolo


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Gennaio 2015)

7 punti dal terzo posto, 8 punti dalla zona retrocessione. Probabilmente per questo mediocre le cose vanno bene comunque.
Fossi in lui mi dimetterei nell'intervallo.


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2015)

*Milan - Atalanta 0-1 FINE PT*


----------



## Dany20 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Perché non ha calciato Cerci?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Gennaio 2015)

Un MAH gigantesco per questa punizione e per tutto il primo tempo


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Gennaio 2015)

Lo schemone del Mago Vio


----------



## ucraino (18 Gennaio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> dirà che il milan ha avuto tot occasioni, che se fossimo riusciti a far gol avremmo assistito a un'altra gara e blabla
> 
> Ha avuto la faccia di sedere di dire stà cosa nella partita contro il torino, dove è andato a contare l'unica occasione nostra nel primo tempo quando proprio il torino ci ha distrutto anche prima dell'espulsione di De Sciglio.
> 
> ...



Sai come si dice da me che i SE sono il paradiso dei ........... ecco Inzaghi ne usa a dimisura di SE . A sto punto proverbio che gli calza a pennello


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2015)

debbym86 ha scritto:


> Dove sta Cerci se po sape'??



Secondo me un po come Podolski nel Inter gioca troppo sulla fascia, vorrei vederlo piu centrale cosi che puo tirare in porta. I cross dal fondo con Menez in area non servono a niente...


----------



## Heaven (18 Gennaio 2015)

In questa squadra anche Messi faticherebbe


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Uno dei primi tempi peggiori di sempre.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Gennaio 2015)

Inzaghi è chiaramente esautorato dai giocatori in campo. Tenerlo ancora su questa panchina al termine dei 90' sarebbe follia pura. Se non vogliono spendere soldi per Spalletti, prendessero un qualsiasi allenatore che abbia allenato da almeno 4-5 anni tra serie A o B. Andrà più che bene per farci finire dignitosamente il campionato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Scarso come pochi



incredibile quanto è lento e io l'ho sempre difeso


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sacchi è roba di un ventennio fà, dai....



si ma visto che l'alternativa è brocchi o galli (perché seedorf pur essendo sotto contratto, non lo richiameranno MAI), meglio un usato sicuro, piuttosto di una marionetta.


----------



## Dany20 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Gli unici buoni sono stati Abate che però non azzecca un cross, El Shaa che ha creato pericolo e Bonaventura che sta giocando in maniera divina.


----------



## Renegade (18 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Inzaghi è chiaramente esautorato dai giocatori in campo. Tenerlo ancora su questa panchina al termine dei 90' sarebbe follia pura. Se non vogliono spendere soldi per Spalletti, prendessero un qualsiasi allenatore che abbia allenato da almeno 4-5 anni tra serie A o B. Andrà più che bene per farci finire dignitosamente il campionato.



Suvvia Sire, sai benissimo che anche Ferguson fece male al primo anno di Manchester United, tsé.


----------



## nazdravi (18 Gennaio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ma vendetelo quel buffone di menez... non ne posso più



Senza quel buffone stavamo a braccetto con cesena e parma.

Qua il grosso problema è quello che sta in panchina. In secondo luogo molti bidoni sopravvalutati come Montolivo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Gennaio 2015)

io inizierei col levare de jong da davanti la difesa, non può nascere mai mezza azione giusta in questo modo


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Gennaio 2015)

Menez cattura le ire di tutti per quei colpi tacchi (uno dei quali ha pure portato al gol atalanta), però non mi sembra il tipo di fare queste cavolate solo per un suo capriccio.

Credo faccia così per provare a smuovere le acque, vista l'assolutà nullità in panchina e la mancanza di gente di peso in campo.

Certo in un momento come questo è meglio essere concreti


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Gennaio 2015)

basta un qualsiasi allenatore mediocre per far meglio di quello che un allenatore non è... c'è più organizzazione di gioco persino nelle squadre di B


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Gennaio 2015)

non ho parole davvero, non so che dire, imbarazzanti


----------



## Renegade (18 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io inizierei col levare de jong da davanti la difesa, non può nascere mai mezza azione giusta in questo modo



FERMO! Ora sarai sparato a vista! Su MilanWorld dare contro a De Jong equivale ad uccidere una Mucca in India!


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Quando hai la macchina guasta, è meglio andare in giro con una vecchia 500 o con un triciclo nuovo?



La vecchia 500 è ferma in garage da due decenni,difficile sperare che funzioni ancora


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Gli unici buoni sono stati Abate che però non azzecca un cross, El Shaa che ha creato pericolo e Bonaventura che sta giocando in maniera divina.



a me bonaventura sembra ogni giorno di più un giocatorino, non ha nessun peso a metacampo, si impegna, fa quello che può ma è inutile, molti mi daranno del pazzo ma io la penso cosi, è un giocatore da atalanta..


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Gennaio 2015)

perso per perso, butterei subito dentro pazzini per menez. 

almeno forse i cross avranno un senso.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2015)

se vincessimo saremmo a -4 dal terzo posto invece niente di niente


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> FERMO! Ora sarai sparato a vista! Su MilanWorld dare contro a De Jong equivale ad uccidere una Mucca in India!



sono abituato ad andare controcorrente, non sarebbe la prima volta


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> a me bonaventura sembra ogni giorno di più un giocatorino, non ha nessun peso a metacampo, si impegna, fa quello che può ma è inutile, molti mi daranno del pazzo ma io la penso cosi, è un giocatore da atalanta..



invece il tizio che hai come avatar è un trascinatore ?


----------



## Renegade (18 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> a me bonaventura sembra ogni giorno di più un giocatorino, non ha nessun peso a metacampo, si impegna, fa quello che può ma è inutile, molti mi daranno del pazzo ma io la penso cosi, è un giocatore da atalanta..



Sei pazzo. Non è un fenomeno come fa sembrare l'euforia per lui, ma è un ottimo giocatore, che ha tecnica duttilità tiro ecc. Di certo mezzala è sacrificato, ma ahimé Inzaghi non vuole virare sul 4-4-2. Se diamo a Bonaventura del giocatorino, Faraone cos'è allora?


----------



## Renegade (18 Gennaio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> invece il tizio che hai come avatar è un trascinatore ?



Che sintonia! Mi hai anticipato di poco!


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La vecchia 500 è ferma in garage da due decenni,difficile sperare che funzioni ancora



Che tristezza.. un pensionato vs un incapace non allenatore


----------



## Dexter (18 Gennaio 2015)

La formazione schierata oggi è al livello della Roma. La differenza è che Inzaghi non è Garcia.


----------



## Morghot (18 Gennaio 2015)

Bonaventura e diego lopez son gli unici che mi fan pena e non si meritano sto schifo, gli altri pace.

Certo che siamo messi malissimo, no schifo totale


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sei pazzo. Non è un fenomeno come fa sembrare l'euforia per lui, ma è un ottimo giocatore, che ha tecnica duttilità tiro ecc. Di certo mezzala è sacrificato, ma ahimé Inzaghi non vuole virare sul 4-4-2. Se diamo a Bonaventura del giocatorino, Faraone cos'è allora?



si ma è un soldatino, un giocatore da squadra, che dove lo metti ti gioca sempre da sei, non ti fa mai fare quel salto di qualità, non ho detto che gioca male perchè il ragazzo è forse sempre tra i più positivi..


----------



## The Ripper (18 Gennaio 2015)

Finisce qui la mia domenica calcistica.
Il st se lo vedessero Inzaghi e i pazzi che vanno a vedere questo schifo.

Odio col cuore chi difende De Jong, bravo solo in isolati interventi ma che sbaglia sempre in maniera clamorosa in posizionamento.
Menez ancora in versione Munnez, Abate il solito schifo (rinnoviamo ai bidoni, mi raccomando), Bonera fracido come un omino di carta nella tempesta, Mortolivo l'unico regista al mondo senza idee, El Shaarawy solita pena e Cercill mediocre qual è di fatto.
Migliorerebbe un tantino la situazione la presenza di una punta vera.
Sarebbe grandioso se cambiasse allenatore.

Lo scorso anno si disse: il Milan non può terminare il girone di andata con 22 punti. Allegri esonerato. Voglio vedere se adesso, con solo 4 punti in più e una squadra infinitamente migliore rispetto a quella dello scorso anno dicono la stessa cosa.
Dai che con l'entusiasmo che ci contraddistingue riusciamo a raggiungere anche i 50 punti per una tranquilla salvezza.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Penosi.


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2015)

In qualsiasi altra società, il Presidente sarebbe sceso negli spogliatoi ed avrebbe preso quell'incapace a calci nel sedere obbligandolo a rassegnare le dimissioni per manifesta incapacità.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> invece il tizio che hai come avatar è un trascinatore ?



no, ma intravedo in lui delle potenzialità, mi sembra che anche con un accelerazione mi può cambiare la partita, anche se sta facendo pena, mentre bonaventura anche se gioca benissimo so che non mi farà andare da nessuna parte, spero ovviamente di sbagliarmi e so anche che è un azzardo dire questa cosa adesso che è uno dei pochi che si salvano..


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io inizierei col levare de jong da davanti la difesa, non può nascere mai mezza azione giusta in questo modo


quoto

personalità,grinta,voglia,ottimo difensore, ma...per la santa miseria gioca la palla solo all'indietro.

Pure oggi in certe situazioni anzichè cercare il passaggio quantomeno in orizzontale, si è direttamente girato con la palla verso diego lopez per poi servirla ai difensori.

Ma mettiamo che non sia lui a dover cercare il passaggio rischioso...per quello c'è Montolivo.....ma che sta combinando??! non sta azzeccando un pallone


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Uno scandalo. Maledetto Inzaghi e chi l'ha messo in panca!


----------



## Renegade (18 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> *Odio col cuore chi difende De Jong, bravo solo in isolati interventi ma che sbaglia sempre in maniera clamorosa in posizionamento*.



Benvenuto nel Club. Sono il presidente. Siamo in minoranza ma si sperano in altre reclute. Finora siamo io, [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION], [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION], [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] e non ricordo chi altro. Signori, date il benvenuto a [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION], coraggioso cavaliere pronto a combattere la nostra battaglia insieme a noi.


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Finisce qui la mia domenica calcistica.
> Il st se lo vedessero Inzaghi e i pazzi che vanno a vedere questo schifo.
> 
> Odio col cuore chi difende De Jong, bravo solo in isolati interventi ma che sbaglia sempre in maniera clamorosa in posizionamento.
> ...



I giocatori non possono essere giudicati. Con un asino del genere in panchina, anche Messi e Cristiano Ronaldo giocherebbero ben al di sotto delle loro possibilità.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> In qualsiasi altra società, il Presidente sarebbe sceso negli spogliatoi ed avrebbe preso quell'incapace a calci nel sedere obbligandolo a rassegnare le dimissioni per manifesta incapacità.



...nella nostra no, perché chi lo ha messo li è peggio di lui.


----------



## Morghot (18 Gennaio 2015)

Montolivo sempre pronto a dare una mano con la sua visione di gioco illuminante


----------



## Renegade (18 Gennaio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> quoto
> 
> personalità,grinta,voglia,ottimo difensore, ma...per la santa miseria gioca la palla solo all'indietro.
> 
> Pure oggi in certe situazioni anzichè cercare il passaggio quantomeno in orizzontale, si è direttamente girato con la palla verso diego lopez per poi servire palla ai difensori.



Benvenuto anche a te! Vedo che la fazione anti-De Jong regista si allarga.


----------



## Giangy (18 Gennaio 2015)

Il problema è che non abbiamo più un presidente, e una società, cosi come non abbiamo un allenatore


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Gennaio 2015)

Basta, vado fuori a godermi un po' di sole.

Va bene il tifo ma c'è un limite alla decenza. E anche se dovessimo fare dieci gol, non rimpiangerò la decisione.


----------



## de sica (18 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Finisce qui la mia domenica calcistica.
> Il st se lo vedessero Inzaghi e i pazzi che vanno a vedere questo schifo.
> 
> Odio col cuore chi difende De Jong, bravo solo in isolati interventi ma che sbaglia sempre in maniera clamorosa in posizionamento.
> ...



Almeno allegri la champions l'aveva.. questo ha giocato solo il campionato


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Suso a veder sto scempio rimpiangerà sicuramente di non aver rinnovato col Liverpool (oddio pure loro non giocano molto meglio  )


----------



## The Ripper (18 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Benvenuto nel Club. Sono il presidente. Siamo in minoranza ma si sperano in altre reclute. Finora siamo io, [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION], [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION], [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] e non ricordo chi altro. Signori, date il benvenuto a [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION], coraggioso cavaliere pronto a combattere la nostra battaglia insieme a noi.



poco appariscente nei commenti ma sono con voi da inizio anno


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Gennaio 2015)

Non scherziamo, per favore. Va bene tutto, ma questa squadra può e deve lottare per il terzo posto. Se ad oggi non ci stiamo riuscendo, la colpa è esclusivamente dell'allenatore. Abbiamo deciso di affidare una buona macchina ad un pilota scarso. Non poteva che finire così.


----------



## malos (18 Gennaio 2015)

Sono esausto ed esasperato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Gennaio 2015)

ha levato cerci


----------



## The Ripper (18 Gennaio 2015)

ragazzi uscite, giocate all'xbox, guardate il film su turing che è un capolavoro... MA NON GUARDATE PIU' IL MILAN!


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Gennaio 2015)

Non ne posso più!!! liberate il mio Milan da sta gente, sono stufa, voglio gente seria non pagliacci.


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2015)

Dentro Spazzini fuori Cerci.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ecco Spazziniiiiiiii


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2015)

Inzaghi toglie Cerci e mette Pazzini  

Un genio, mette la punta e toglie l'ala. Menez no, eh?


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Gennaio 2015)

Questo sta male ... Ha tolto cerci ...


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dentro Spazzini fuori Cerci.



e questo era l'acquisto di gennaio


----------



## Morghot (18 Gennaio 2015)

Dio abbi pietà di noi


----------



## davoreb (18 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Benvenuto nel Club. Sono il presidente. Siamo in minoranza ma si sperano in altre reclute. Finora siamo io, [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION], [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION], [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] e non ricordo chi altro. Signori, date il benvenuto a [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION], coraggioso cavaliere pronto a combattere la nostra battaglia insieme a noi.



ma club cosa mi dite di Montolivo oggi? E chi entra al suo posto?

poli? Essien? 

Pazzini con Jack e monto da solo in mediana.

se va via de Jong deve essere sostituito da uno meglio altrimenti è inutile attaccarlo a prescindere perché non imposta.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Gennaio 2015)

cerci già cestinato, avrei tolto menez.


----------



## Dexter (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ma che cambio è? Si è accorto che stiamo perdendo?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ragazzi uscite, giocate all'xbox, guardate il film su turing che è un capolavoro... MA NON GUARDATE PIU' IL MILAN!



Buone idee, forse faccio meglio a continuare con Fargo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Inzaghi toglie Cerci e mette Pazzini
> 
> Un genio, mette la punta e toglie l'ala. Menez no, eh?



bah


----------



## ucraino (18 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Lo schemone del Mago Vio



Il mago delle punizioni e ridicolo quanto Inzaghi


----------



## folletto (18 Gennaio 2015)

Contento di essere ben lontano da una TV / parabola. B A S T A!


----------



## aleslash (18 Gennaio 2015)

scusate ma il cambio bonera-armero perche l'ha fatto? Stava male il nostro caro Daniele?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma che cambio è? Si è accorto che stiamo perdendo?



Dai, ormai si puo solo ridere, non ho la forza per arrabiarmi.

Togliere Cerci, che sa crossare, per mettere Pazzini, a cui servono cross decenti, e una mossa da genio vero


----------



## aleslash (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ahahahaha si scalda poli


----------



## Morghot (18 Gennaio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> scusate ma il cambio bonera-armero perche l'ha fatto? Stava male il nostro caro Daniele?


Yes rientrava negli spogliatoi zoppicando


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Gennaio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> scusate ma il cambio bonera-armero perche l'ha fatto? Stava male il nostro caro Daniele?



il gol lo abbiamo preso anche perchè lui non ce la faceva a correre..


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Gennaio 2015)

si prepara Poli. 

se toglie bonaventura è da tso.


----------



## Dany20 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Doveva togliere Menez. Che *********. Cerci poteva essere utile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ho sentito ora Cerci fuori ma è fuori???? El mummia sempre in campo pietà.

Domani i giornali avranno cosa dire CErci bocciato ecc.


----------



## Renegade (18 Gennaio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> ma club cosa mi dite di Montolivo oggi? E chi entra al suo posto?
> 
> poli? Essien?
> 
> ...



Montolivo viene dalla rottura della tibia. Al primo anno in quella posizione ha fatto cose buonissime. Da quando è stato dirottato mezzala è involuto. Il suo ruolo è davanti la difesa. Oltretutto o si sposta De Jong mezzala nel 4-3-3 o si passa al 4-2-qualcosa, con entrambi li davanti. Tenere De Jong davanti la difesa è la prima ragione del non gioco che abbiamo. Alla fine è un difensore centrale messo a centrocampo. Fosse un po' più alto sarebbe quello il suo ruolo.


----------



## Renegade (18 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ho sentito ora Cerci fuori ma è fuori???? El mummia sempre in campo pietà.



Ma pure Menez andava tolto. Ormai è un delirio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2015)

fantastica punizione di capitan carisma


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Benvenuto anche a te! Vedo che la fazione anti-De Jong regista si allarga.


in realtà per quanto mi riguarda de jong per quei suoi importanti limiti non ha mai fatto impazzire.

Però appunto per i suoi pregi e soprattutto perchè prima di lui ci sarebbero da cacciare 15 giocatori, non posso prendermela principalmente con lui.

Poi da quando c'è goofy in panchina tutte le mie attenzione sono per l'incapace, che non ama il milan abbastanza dato che altrimenti si sarebbe già dimesso


----------



## nazdravi (18 Gennaio 2015)

Pazzini rinvia. 

Qua c'è da piangere.


----------



## numero 3 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Vai Pazzo fanne due e umilia pubblicamente Pippo


----------



## Giangy (18 Gennaio 2015)

Per me il prossimo cambio di questo genio di allenatore, sarà Bonaventura per Muntari o Poli, è scontato


----------



## aleslash (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ma dormolivo sta giocando?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Finisce qui la mia domenica calcistica.
> Il st se lo vedessero Inzaghi e i pazzi che vanno a vedere questo schifo.
> 
> Odio col cuore chi difende De Jong, bravo solo in isolati interventi ma che sbaglia sempre in maniera clamorosa in posizionamento.



Vero, avevo paura di dirlo sul forum, ed è un pò di partite che lo curo per esserne certo,
ma andatevi a rivedere le partite, è sempre fuori posizioni, i suoi interventi sono spessissimo in recupero, anche per questo appaiono più spetacolari


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2015)

confusione totale. 11 giocatori in campo a caso


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2015)

Fortuna che questi sono degli asini...


----------



## aleslash (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ma guarda contro chi stiamo giocando


----------



## Arturo Bandini (18 Gennaio 2015)

Per chi non perde occasione per crocifiggere Menez:
se quel tacco a smarcarsi sarebbe andato in porto staremmo a parlare di una giocata da fuoriclasse, la cosa che non è normale prendere un gol in quel modo perchè non si riesce a coprire e si permette di arrivare in porta dopo 70 metri senza opposizione.
Di che stiamo parlando.. è chiaro che se si vuole a far giocate non banali si può pure sbagliare. A me sembra che il francese sta mettendo tutto se stesso svariando dappertutto.


----------



## nazdravi (18 Gennaio 2015)

Una squadra seria ci avrebbe fatto due gol in questi due contropiedi che abbiamo preso.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2015)

adesso ci lasciano sfogare 20' poi ci fanno lo 0-2 in contropiede, scontatissimo


----------



## smallball (18 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fortuna che questi sono degli asini...


ci stanno graziando


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2015)

Non ho parole che stiamo perdendo contro questo Bergamo


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2015)

possiamo pareggiare solo su rigore


----------



## drama 84 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Siamo di una lentezza disarmante


----------



## nazdravi (18 Gennaio 2015)

Abate non azzecca un cross dal 97.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2015)

Forse, se si allena ogni giorno, Abate un giorno avra un primo tocco simile al mio....ma la vedo dura


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ma che cosa ha fischiato? Dai....


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Gennaio 2015)

Pure l'arbitro ci si mette?


----------



## aleslash (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ma che fallo è?


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Gennaio 2015)

Che asino Rami....


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2015)

anche l'arbitro geniale


----------



## Dany20 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Anche l'arbitro ci voleva


----------



## Giangy (18 Gennaio 2015)

Il genio invece di togliere Bonaventura per un Poli, non può giocarsi ha questo punto la carta Niang, o Mastour, per Menez, provare non costa nulla, è l'unica se si vuole pareggiare secondo me


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2015)

Mamma mia, Denis con noi sembra Ibrahimovic


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Gennaio 2015)

rami era diffidato se non sbaglio.


----------



## nazdravi (18 Gennaio 2015)

Mi è venuto in mente un altra dichiarazione tipica di Inzaghi a fine partita.

"Non è possibile perdere dopo che il nostro portiere non ha fatto nemmeno una parata"


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Gennaio 2015)

ma la preparazione fisica chi la fa al milan??


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Tonnolivo


----------



## Nicco (18 Gennaio 2015)

Comunque è vergognoso che in una società importante come la nostra nessuno si accorga che non ci sia il minimo contributo tecnico dell'allenatore sulla squadra. Da esonerare subito.


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2015)

Il Capitone...

Che classe...


----------



## malos (18 Gennaio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> rami era diffidato se non sbaglio.



Sì salta la Lazio.


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2015)

Sportello...


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Gennaio 2015)

montolivo ahahahahahahhahah


----------



## malos (18 Gennaio 2015)

Oggi è il compleanno del capitano coraggioso. auguri e vattene pure te.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Gennaio 2015)

Perdite di tempo mode on.


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Gennaio 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Sì salta la Lazio.



la lazio non è coppa italia?


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Gennaio 2015)

Mai gialli li ha solo per noi? boh


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2015)

Montolivo come capitano rispecchia perfettamente la nostra societa


----------



## nazdravi (18 Gennaio 2015)

Bonaventura migliore in campo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Gennaio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> la lazio non è coppa italia?



Si ma anche la prossima partita di campionato


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Gennaio 2015)

clarence dove sei??


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> la lazio non è coppa italia?



Anche, la prossima di campionato e Lazio - Milan...


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2015)

Da Premium "Inzaghi è particolarmente soddisfatto del suo disegno tattico"

Madò.


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Montolivo come capitano rispecchia perfettamente la nostra societa



"Milan svegliati" cit.


----------



## ucraino (18 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La vecchia 500 è ferma in garage da due decenni,difficile sperare che funzioni ancora



Sarà ferma in garage da 20 ma sacchi non e na 500 e na Ferrari


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> confusione totale. 11 giocatori in campo a caso


esatto
di questo si tratta.



nazdravi ha scritto:


> Mi è venuto in mente un altra dichiarazione tipica di Inzaghi a fine partita.
> 
> "Non è possibile perdere dopo che il nostro portiere non ha fatto nemmeno una parata"


ormai le dichiarazioni del somaro potremmo scriverle noi stessi senza manco ascoltarlo


----------



## Gnagnazio (18 Gennaio 2015)

Da quando se n'è andato Balo, sui calci piazzati siamo nulli.


----------



## malos (18 Gennaio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> la lazio non è coppa italia?


Non abbiamo la Lazio dopo questa?


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Montolivo come capitano rispecchia perfettamente la nostra societa



in confronto capitan pannocchia aveva una personalità alla baresi.


----------



## malos (18 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Da Premium "Inzaghi è particolarmente soddisfatto del suo disegno tattico"
> 
> Madò.



Trollatori professionisti.


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2015)

carMONA


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2015)

Menez, mai passarla subito, mai.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ma cosa fa Monnezz?


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2015)

boh sto menez io davvero non lo capisco, inzaghi ha sbagliato soprattutto con lui...


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Gennaio 2015)

Menez perde sempre troppo tempo. Doveva uscire lui, con Cerci messo nel suo ruolo dietro la punta.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Gennaio 2015)

si ma anche questi arbitri che acconsentono a tutte ste sceneggiate.....non se ne può più.


----------



## malos (18 Gennaio 2015)

Piuttosto che un pareggio che non serve a nulla meglio perdere, chissà che questo serva a svegliare qualcuno.


----------



## nazdravi (18 Gennaio 2015)

Venti minuti di secondo tempo e ZERO tiri in porta.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Menez perde sempre troppo tempo. Doveva uscire lui, con Cerci messo nel suo ruolo dietro la punta.




Amen. Direi che tutti la pensavano cosi, solo il genio sulla nostra panchina ovviamente ha idee diverse


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2015)

Armero ha sbagliato sport..corre e basta


----------



## aleslash (18 Gennaio 2015)

Occhio a questo D'alessandro che se gli danno anche solo un po di spazio è pericolosissimo


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Gennaio 2015)

Sta succedendo veramente, sconfitte su sconfitte. 

San siro ormai non esiste più, ci viene ad umiliare chiunque..CHIUNQUE

che disastro


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> carMONA





chi è quel mona


----------



## ucraino (18 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Da Premium "Inzaghi è particolarmente soddisfatto del suo disegno tattico"
> 
> Madò.



Non ci credo come si può dire una cosa così


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2015)

ma tirare in porta mai


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ma Dormolivo corre coi pesi in tasca?


----------



## gianluca1193 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Se ritenete che Bonaventura sia un giocatorino, mi sa che ho sbagliato forum... Siamo su quello dell'Olimpia?


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ma spazzini?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2015)

I nostri sono sempre soli mentre quelli del Atalanta si danno sempre una mano(El Sha sempre radoppiato), e incredibile la differenza di preparazione e spirito di squadra


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Gennaio 2015)

l'ultimo cambio lo tiene per far entrare alex al posto di menez ?


----------



## malos (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ormai San Siro è diventato terra di conquista per chiunque.


----------



## Renegade (18 Gennaio 2015)

Vedrete che arriva il pareggino salva Inzaghi.


----------



## aleslash (18 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Vedrete che arriva il pareggino salva Inzaghi.



Ne sono certo...


----------



## nazdravi (18 Gennaio 2015)

Pazzini ridicolo.


----------



## malos (18 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Vedrete che arriva il pareggino salva Inzaghi.



Sarebbe la cosa peggiore, o si vince o si perde.


----------



## vota DC (18 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Vedrete che arriva il pareggino salva Inzaghi.



Può darsi, però in caso di pareggio sarebbe costretto a dire che il bilancio non è buono dato che ieri ha detto


Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi:"Veniamo da una bella gara e dobbiamo dare continuità. Il bilancio del girone di andata? Se vincessimo domani potremmo dire di aver fatto delle buone cose.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2015)

Per ora: 1 Punto contro Sassuolo, Torino e Atalanta


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Vedrete che arriva il pareggino salva Inzaghi.



arriva lo 0-2 così tutti contenti


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Gennaio 2015)

escludendo la coppa italia, 2 vinte nelle ultime 12 ? giusto ?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastico Montolivo, semplicemente fantastico.


----------



## aleslash (18 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Per ora: 1 Punto contro Sassuolo, Torino e Atalanta



Nelle ultime 10 quanti punti abbiamo fatto? 8/9?


----------



## Renegade (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ci sarà il pareggio perché ogni volta che c'è aria di esonero arriva puntualmente la fortuna dell'allenatore, come con Allegri. Ormai si vive di pareggini e chiaramente vengono visti come risultati utili. Inzaghi sconfitta o pareggio che sia, a fine partita dirà comunque ''Non posso rimproverare niente ai ragazzi, abbiamo avuto tante occasioni, avremmo dovuto sfruttarle meglio, lavoreremo. Se avessimo segnato avremmo vinto.''


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Gennaio 2015)

pazzini per cerci bellissimo cambio, ci manca solo niang in campo


----------



## drama 84 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Per ora: 1 Punto contro Sassuolo, Torino e Atalanta



tra l'altro immeritato contro il torino


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Gennaio 2015)

A quanto è quotato il gol del cadavere Rolando Bianchi?


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ci sarà il pareggio perché ogni volta che c'è aria di esonero arriva puntualmente la fortuna dell'allenatore, come con Allegri. Ormai si vive di pareggini e chiaramente vengono visti come risultati utili. Inzaghi sconfitta o pareggio che sia, a fine partita dirà comunque ''Non posso rimproverare niente ai ragazzi, abbiamo avuto tante occasioni, avremmo dovuto sfruttarle meglio, lavoreremo. Se avessimo segnato avremmo vinto.''



esonero nell'aria?? quando mai... è + probabile il rinnovo


----------



## malos (18 Gennaio 2015)

Colantuono mette un attaccante, quell'altro metterà un difensore per tenere lo 0 a 1.


----------



## Gnagnazio (18 Gennaio 2015)

Senza la traversa, sarebbe 0-2 per l'Atalanta.


----------



## aleslash (18 Gennaio 2015)

Fuori dormolivo dentro Niang


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> pazzini per cerci bellissimo cambio, ci manca solo niang in campo



come minimo si inventerà la scusa che non aveva minutaggio, avendo già giocato quasi 90° in coppa italia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Gennaio 2015)

Entra Niang ahahhahahahah (rido per non piangere ovviamente).


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Gennaio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Fuori dormolivo dentro Niang



lo avevo chiamato


----------



## drama 84 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Entra il prosciuttone Niang per Montolivo


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2015)

e con questo cambio direi che finisce l'avventura di inzaghi sulla panchina del milan... boh...


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> come minimo si inventerà la scusa che non aveva minutaggio, avendo già giocato quasi 90° in coppa italia.



intanto entra niang


----------



## ucraino (18 Gennaio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> escludendo la coppa italia, 2 vinte nelle ultime 12 ? giusto ?



2 vinte nelle ultime 12 solo questo sarebbe da esonero. Oltre questi risultati mettiamoci anche che non abbiamo uno straccio di gioco . Come solo Inzaghi può pensare a trovare scuse non esistono SCUSANTI


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Gennaio 2015)

bravo niang, dai voglio dargli fiducia, punto tutto su di lui


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2015)

basta menez


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2015)

Inzaghi finisce con 4(?) punti piu di Allegri con una rosa nettamente piu forte, chissa come sarebbe senza Diego Lopez.

Il confronto con Seedorf non regge neanche un po...


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Gennaio 2015)

Espulso


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Gennaio 2015)

Del Grosso partitona, ha fermato tutti


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2015)

Espulso l'incapace per calcio al pallone

Forse ora pareggiamo


----------



## drama 84 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Che Idolo ahahah


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Gennaio 2015)

espulso inzaghi, scommetto che senza quello in panchina almeno la pareggiamo


----------



## aleslash (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ahahahaha ahahahahaha che pirla sto incompente ahahahahahahhaha


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Contento della sconfitta, a suon di partite indegne spero che prima o poi si rendano conto che prima cacciano Inzaghi meglio è.


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Gennaio 2015)

partita vergognosa di montolivo
che poi ha sbagliato tecnicamente, disastro su tutta la linea



gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Se ritenete che Bonaventura sia un giocatorino, mi sa che ho sbagliato forum... Siamo su quello dell'Olimpia?


criticare bonaventura in questa situazione è impossibile



malos ha scritto:


> Sarebbe la cosa peggiore, o si vince o si perde.


quoto



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> e con questo cambio direi che finisce l'avventura di inzaghi sulla panchina del milan... boh...


magari!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vota DC (18 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Inzaghi finisce con 4(?) punti piu di Allegri con una rosa nettamente piu forte, chissa come sarebbe senza Diego Lopez.
> 
> Il confronto con Seedorf non regge neanche un po...



Ma è l'ultima del girone di andata o c'è ancora una dopo questa?


----------



## aleslash (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ma la palla era dell'atalanta, cosa stanno facendo


----------



## aleslash (18 Gennaio 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma è l'ultima del girone di andata o c'è ancora una dopo questa?



È l'ultima


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2015)

Su Sky parlano di brutto gesto... Ma cosa? Quelli del Atalanta perdono tempo ogni paio di secondi, uno degli mali piu grandi del calcio italiano, in Premier robe del genere se ne vedono ben poche


----------



## Renegade (18 Gennaio 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Contento della sconfitta, a suon di partite indegne spero che prima o poi si rendano conto che prima cacciano Inzaghi meglio è.



Questo è il punto. Noi amiamo il Milan e tiferemo sempre per la vittoria. Ma la situazione attuale sta quasi facendo di tutto affinché speriamo nella sconfitta ad ogni partita, di modo che siano costretti a cacciare Inzaghi.


----------



## Moruboshy (18 Gennaio 2015)

Al repertorio mancava ancora il gesto antisportivo. Fatto.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Gennaio 2015)

quindi contro la lazio c'è l'altro fenomeno tassotti in panca, che lusso.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2015)

beh il cambio in panchina a questo punto è d'obbligo su


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2015)

Solo gli arbitri che lo possono togliere dalle palle


----------



## aleslash (18 Gennaio 2015)

Diego Lopez con un dribbling ha fatto più di menez in tutta la partita


----------



## Renegade (18 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> beh il cambio in panchina a questo punto è d'obbligo su



Sei ironico o sei serio? Sai che la pensiamo quasi sempre uguale su tutto, ma a volte fatico a capire se sei serio o meno


----------



## malos (18 Gennaio 2015)

Dai prendete esempio dall'arbitro, fuori Inzaghi.


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Gennaio 2015)

pure l'arbitro l'ha capito che Inzaghi va cacciato


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> quindi contro la lazio c'è l'altro fenomeno tassotti in panca, che lusso.



dubito lo squalifichino per un calcio al pallone... già l'espulsione è eccessiva


----------



## folletto (18 Gennaio 2015)

Non la sto guardando ma qua siamo veramente al capolinea. Prima o poi il castello di carte crolla


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2015)

Moruboshy ha scritto:


> Al repertorio mancava ancora il gesto antisportivo. Fatto.



No, e giusto fare cosi. Basta, non si puo piu. In Italia buttano sempre fuori il pallone, non puo andara avanti cosi. O 'l arbitro ferma il gioco o si continua a giocare, basta. Non e cosi difficle.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Gennaio 2015)

che scarso pazzini, ci manca solo quello scarsone di destro in questa squadra


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2015)

Grande Diego Lopez


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2015)

menez lo si può dar via stasera insieme a inzaghi?


----------



## aleslash (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ma cosa fa bianchi?


----------



## malos (18 Gennaio 2015)

Povero Diego, mi fa tenerezza.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2015)

Che tristezza


----------



## Dany20 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Menez una roba incredibile.


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Gennaio 2015)

ma non si doveva smettere con le simulazioni??? ora perchè bianchi s'è rialzato subito, non giustifica che c'ha provato cmq... s'è anche rischiato il go


----------



## Giangy (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ormai è finità, il risultato sarà 0-1 per l'Atalanta, se non esonerano stasera il nostro caro maestro di allenatore che abbiamo, ho la conferma che non abbiamo più una società, ormai peggio di un Chievo Verona


----------



## Marilson (18 Gennaio 2015)

c'e' solo da vendere per salvare questa squadra


----------



## malos (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ma hanno riesumato anche Ramaccioni in panchina


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2015)

La prossima contro la Lazio.. molto difficile che si vinca a meno che non si cambi allenatore. La prossima settimana si finisce a -10


----------



## Renegade (18 Gennaio 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Ormai è finità, il risultato sarà 0-1 per l'Atalanta



Dopo Istanbul non si deve dare niente per scontato sino al 93esimo. Non avete imparato nulla dal 2005?


----------



## Arturo Bandini (18 Gennaio 2015)

Comunque come si fa a non vedere che il problema è che abbiamo una rosa in difesa e a centrocampo al di sotto della media. E ancore si criticano gli attaccanti. Come si fa inventarti qualcosa con questi???


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Gennaio 2015)

Tassotti ha la personalità di uno sgabello.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sei ironico o sei serio? Sai che la pensiamo quasi sempre uguale su tutto, ma a volte fatico a capire se sei serio o meno



serissimo, al 31 dicembre 2014 ero contento di inzaghi, ora però dopo 1 punto in 3 partite invece di 9 e soprattutto squadra spaesata è giusto cambiare (senza bisogno di insultare la leggenda di superpippo)

la cosa peggiore secondo me che ha fatto è dare le chiavi della squadra a menez, in pratica in campo comanda lui, decide la posizione dove stare, quanto dribblare, quando tirare le punizioni (quella di fine primo tempo per esempio poteva tirarla cerci)
ed è troppo discontinuo per assumersi responsabilità del genere, grossa delusione


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La prossima contro la Lazio.. molto difficile che si vinca a meno che non si cambi allenatore. La prossima settimana si finisce a -10



Ormai la stagione e andata, si poteva esonerare Inzaghi mesi fa e a questo punto forse il terzo posto sarebbe gia nostro. Cosi invece...niente. Altro anno buttato via senza senso


----------



## aleslash (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ma sportiello che esce su ogni minima palla in mezzo


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2015)

Sto cesso di Niang


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Gennaio 2015)

ma barbara da quanti secoli è che non si fa vedere ? una dichiarazione su sto schifo ? 

il gallo scappa, il nano è perso nell'alzheimer, ma almeno lei dica qualcosa, tacci loro.


----------



## aleslash (18 Gennaio 2015)

Mamma Nigel


----------



## malos (18 Gennaio 2015)

E questi qui sono di una scarsezza unica, solo noi...


----------



## Dany20 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Povero De Jong.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2015)

piove sul bagnato


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2015)

2 sconfitte consecutive in casa... babba bia


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Gennaio 2015)

se non lo si esonera ora sono pazzi in società


----------



## Renegade (18 Gennaio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma barbara da quanti secoli è che non si fa vedere ? una dichiarazione su sto schifo ?
> 
> il gallo scappa, il nano è perso nell'alzheimer, ma almeno lei dica qualcosa, tacci loro.



C'è ancora chi spera in Barbara? Dopo il teatrino a vuoto dello scorso anno? Non differisce da Galliani e il padre. Deve andar via pure lei con loro.


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Gennaio 2015)

questi bergamaschi (in campo) sono dei ********...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2015)

Niang, che cesso.

Anche Pazzini non ne azzecca una


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2015)

i cross questi sconosciuti


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Gennaio 2015)

ma bello figo gu ?


----------



## folletto (18 Gennaio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 2 sconfitte consecutive in casa... babba bia



E contro due top team......


----------



## Renegade (18 Gennaio 2015)

Dai che ora il vostro De Jong va in Super Sayan Mode e fa partire il pareggio


----------



## ucraino (18 Gennaio 2015)

Grazie galliani per queste belle figure . Grazie a lui e le sue intuizioni Inzaghi allenatore siamo diventati una barzelletta


----------



## aleslash (18 Gennaio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma bello figo gu ?



Ahahahahahahahhahaha


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2015)

*Milan Atalanta 0-1 FINALE *


----------



## Dany20 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Arrivederci Inzaghi. Se non viene esonerato oggi si devono sparare.


----------



## aleslash (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ojhh era ora che finisse questo scempio


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Gennaio 2015)

Umiliati in casa pure dall'Atalanta.. non ho mai detto niente ma ora mi ha stancato inzaghi VATTENE!!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ennesimo spettacolo indegno.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Gennaio 2015)

Comunque ha fatto più Niang che Menez ed El Cagaaui messi assieme


----------



## drama 84 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Buuuuuuhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## folletto (18 Gennaio 2015)

Contestazione? È partita?


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Gennaio 2015)

altra umiliazione per tutti i tifosi

la capra indegna a inizio stagione :

"perderemo solo con chi ha più voglia di noi"

"voglio la gente allo stadio, voglio un san siro pieno"

CAPRA!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ottimo


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Gennaio 2015)

la curva non contesta nemmeno oggi...... imbarazzanti


----------



## Butcher (18 Gennaio 2015)

Bene così, i ragazzi hanno dato il massimo. E dirò di più, se avessimo fatto due gol avremmo anche vinto la partita.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Gennaio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> la curva non contesta nemmeno oggi...... imbarazzanti



mi aspettavo un boato di fischi invece poca poca roba. 

vergogna.


----------



## MissRossonera (18 Gennaio 2015)

Io dico solo che a studiare avrei avuto più soddisfazione.Ormai è una pena ogni giorno di più,non vedo l'ora che questo campionato finisca.


----------



## Tobi (18 Gennaio 2015)

Altra annata buttata nel cesso.


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> mi aspettavo un boato di fischi invece poca poca roba.
> 
> vergogna.



Io l'ho sentiti bene dai microfoni di quelli a bordocampo... quindi presumo insultassero dalla tribuna rossa... speriamo qualche sputo a galliani sia arrivato...


----------



## Aragorn (18 Gennaio 2015)

Siamo un insulto a questo sport. Berlusconi e Galliani invece sono un insulto all'intelligenza.


----------



## Dexter (18 Gennaio 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Bene così, i ragazzi hanno dato il massimo. E dirò di più, se avessimo fatto due gol avremmo anche vinto la partita.



Ahahahaha concordo


----------



## Renegade (18 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Umiliati in casa pure dall'Atalanta.. non ho mai detto niente ma ora mi ha stancato inzaghi VATTENE!!!!



Ragazzi, se è incavolata lei, significa che siamo arrivati al limite eh. Vediamo che succede in serata.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Vergogna, indegni schifosi.


----------



## Marilson (18 Gennaio 2015)

siamo strafiniti e senza speranza. Francamente mi stupisco come delle aziende serie come Adidas ed Emirates si siano fatti gabbare firmando contratti oggettivamente sproporzionati ai risultavi sportivi di questa banda di mediocri


----------



## smallball (18 Gennaio 2015)

che schifo


----------



## Arturo Bandini (18 Gennaio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> la curva non contesta nemmeno oggi...... imbarazzanti



Cosa devi contestare? i giocatori? Hanno dato il massimo. I limiti sono evidenti, se c'è chi paragona questa rosa alla Roma, vuol dire che non si è capito nulla di calcio. 

unici giocatori da grande squadra Menez ed ElSharawi. ma vengono contestatati al primo sbaglio


----------



## Ian.moone (18 Gennaio 2015)

ieri ero strafelice per il pareggio dell'Inter, noi siamo riusciti addirittura a perdere.

MALISSIMO TUTTI

MENEZ o azzecca la giocata o è totalmente nullo..qua dentro tutti ad esaltarlo, peccato che in 18 partite ha segnato su azione solo 5 gol e gioca da unica punta eh

EL SHA sempre peggio, ma io lo dico sempre (e qui c'è gente che ancora lo aspetta)

INZAGHI un burattino

CERCI, acquisto fenomenale di gennaio, sostituito al 45'

Accozzaglia di mediocri, perdiamo con chiunque


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2015)

"saremo la miglior squadra del 2015"


----------



## Schism75 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Le ultime parole di Galliani : "finiamo bene il girone e poi facciamo la rimonta come due anni fa" ci segneranno. Retrocediamo.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (18 Gennaio 2015)

AHAHAHAH che pena che facciamo, ma ormai non me la prendo più, finchè non cacciano lo schifo che siede sulla panchina non si andrà da nessuna parte


----------



## Dany20 (18 Gennaio 2015)

D.Lopez S.V.
Abate 6
Rami 5,5
Mexes 5,5
Bonera S.V.
Montolivo 5
Bonaventura 6,5
De Jong 6
Cerci 5,5
Menez 5,5
El 92 5,5
Pazzini 5,5
Niang S.V.
Armero 6

Inzaghi 4


----------



## folletto (18 Gennaio 2015)

Restereeeeeeeeeemo restereeeemoooooo resteremo in serie AAAAAAAA


----------



## Ian.moone (18 Gennaio 2015)

Arturo Bandini ha scritto:


> Cosa devi contestare? i giocatori? Hanno dato il massimo. I limiti sono evidenti, se c'è chi paragona questa rosa alla Roma, vuol dire che non si è capito nulla di calcio.
> 
> unici giocatori da grande squadra Menez ed ElSharawi. ma vengono contestatati al primo sbaglio



Menez ed El sha da grandi squadre?
Ma stiamo scherzando?

Menez o indovina la giocata o è completamente nullo.
Ha segnato 5 gol in 18 partite da punta centrale, altroché grande squadra

El sha è nullo da due anni, ma continuate lo stesso a difenderlo


----------



## Davidinho22 (18 Gennaio 2015)

che disagio, sempre a rincorrere, sempre a giocare a cavolo, senza schemi, senza idee di gioco, all'oratorio sono più composti


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Arturo Bandini ha scritto:


> Cosa devi contestare? i giocatori? Hanno dato il massimo. I limiti sono evidenti, se c'è chi paragona questa rosa alla Roma, vuol dire che non si è capito nulla di calcio.
> 
> unici giocatori da grande squadra Menez ed ElSharawi. ma vengono contestatati al primo sbaglio




infatti devi contestare la società!!!! fischiare non serve a un cavolo... insultare galliani e berlusconi, neanche... ma almeno ti sfoghi un pò e gli fai girar le palle


----------



## nazdravi (18 Gennaio 2015)

Forza Lazio per le prossime. Devono sprofondare nell'abisso. In primis Inzaghi non avendo la dignità per dimettersi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2015)

Boban su Sky in grande spolvero


----------



## drama 84 (18 Gennaio 2015)

D.Lopez 6.5
Abate 5
Rami 5,5
Mexes 6
Bonera S.V.
Montolivo 3
Bonaventura 6
De Jong 6
Cerci 5
Menez 4
El 92 5
Pazzini 5
Niang S.V.
Armero 5

Inzaghi 3


----------



## colcuoresivince (18 Gennaio 2015)

se non si dimette rovinerà inevitabilmente la sua immagine nel mondo milan


----------



## folletto (18 Gennaio 2015)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> se non si dimette rovinerà inevitabilmente la sua immagine nel mondo milan



La colpa principale è di chi ce l'ha messo, a fare un lavoro per il quale è inadeguato


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> "saremo la miglior squadra del 2015"


ahahahaahahaha

"non cambierei la rosa di juve e roma con la nostra"

nella speranza che il cuore del cavaliere dia qualche segnale di cedimento per salvare il milan HIP HIP URRA' !!!!


----------



## malos (18 Gennaio 2015)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> se non si dimette rovinerà inevitabilmente la sua immagine nel mondo milan



Già fatto almeno come persona, Van Basten ha avuto l'intelligenza di tenersi alla larga.


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Gennaio 2015)

drama 84 ha scritto:


> D.Lopez 6.5
> Abate 5
> Rami 5,5
> Mexes 6
> ...


beato te che trovi la forza di fare le pagelle


----------



## dyablo65 (18 Gennaio 2015)

quando hanno espulso l'inutile non si' e' notata la differenza..

per poco non ci facevano anche il secondo gol....

inzaghi fai l'ultima sostituzione *LA TUA*


----------



## Schism75 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Chiaro che la dirigenza ha le sue gravi colpe. Ma Inzaghi é veramente il più incapace degli allenatori. Mai vista una roba simile. Perché non abbiamo la rosa del Real, ma non ditemi che abbiamo la rosa peggiore della serie a, come sembra in ogni partita che facciamo, che palesemente é una falsità. Mai un'idea di gioco decente, mai qualche tattica che dia frutti. Il nulla più assoluto. 

Ma se poi é vero quello che disse Barone, ossia che Inzaghi usó la sua tesina per fare l'esame a coverciano, di che ci sorprendiamo?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (18 Gennaio 2015)

Era fondamentale vincere questa partita, trovo impossibile immaginare il Milan al terzo posto quest'anno. Mettiamoci una pietra sopra, o si ricomincia a spendere o non torneremo MAI quelli di una volta.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2015)

hip hip


hurra hurra hurra


----------



## Ian.moone (18 Gennaio 2015)

E dopo hip hip zazà
E dopo Glik Glik urrà
Ecco il terzo hip hip urrà dell'anno!

Vergognatevi


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Chiaro che la dirigenza ha le sue gravi colpe. Ma Inzaghi é veramente il più incapace degli allenatori. Mai vista una roba simile. Perché non abbiamo la rosa del Real, ma non ditemi che abbiamo la rosa peggiore della serie a, come sembra in ogni partita che facciamo, che palesemente é una falsità. Mai un'idea di gioco decente, mai qualche tattica che dia frutti. Il nulla più assoluto.
> 
> Ma se poi é vero quello che disse Barone, ossia che Inzaghi usó la sua tesina per fare l'esame a coverciano, di che ci sorprendiamo?



Quoto tutto.


----------



## Arturo Bandini (18 Gennaio 2015)

D.Lopez S.V. (han fatto solo un tiro, anche la sfiga c'è)
Abate 6 (striminzita sufficienza, pochissimi cross)
Rami 5 (t)antissimi sbagli
Mexes 5,5
Bonera S.V.
Montolivo 5 (Non inventa e a lui si chiede. Mai, mai MAI una palla in profondità)
Bonaventura 6,5 (si da da fare, ma non parlatemi di fuoriclasse. Ordinato e affidabile, tutto qui)
De Jong 5 (boh, non prova mai e si limita a far da supporto difensivo. sul gol preso ha più colpe lui che Menez. Per uno chiamato a saltar l'uomo ci sta perdere un pallone. Non fa filtro)
Cerci 5,5 (ci prova ma è fuori condizione)
Menez 5,5 ( giornata no. Le giocate solite non gli riescono e ha sempre 2-3 uomini su di lui che lo costringono a prendere palla a metà campo, anche perchè se aspetti che ti arrivi qualche palla giocabile in questo milan stai fresco..)
El 92 5,5 ( ci prova anche lui con alterne fortune)
Pazzini 5,5 (e che puo' fare se i palloni giocabili sono così pochi e se gli avversari sono così chiusi?)
Niang S.V.
Armero 6 (mah, ci prova a scendere ma i limiti tecnici sono evidentissimi)

Inzaghi 5 (ha sfortuna ma anche lui ha troppa paura. perchè non provare mai il 4-2-3-1 visto che i giocatori di qualità ce l'hai soprattutto in attacco e la squadra avversaria si chiude? mai un po' di coraggio)


----------



## Dany20 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Io lo dico e lo dirò sempre. Questa squadra è da terzo posto ma bisogna trovare un allenatore vero. Poi vabbe, 26 punti in un girone con questa squadra è vergognoso.


----------



## Dany20 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Senza anche le coppe...


----------



## malos (18 Gennaio 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Chiaro che la dirigenza ha le sue gravi colpe. Ma Inzaghi é veramente il più incapace degli allenatori. Mai vista una roba simile. Perché non abbiamo la rosa del Real, ma non ditemi che abbiamo la rosa peggiore della serie a, come sembra in ogni partita che facciamo, che palesemente é una falsità. Mai un'idea di gioco decente, mai qualche tattica che dia frutti. Il nulla più assoluto.
> 
> *Ma se poi é vero quello che disse Barone, ossia che Inzaghi usó la sua tesina per fare l'esame a coverciano, di che ci sorprendiamo?*



Oddio questa mi mancava.
Io ricordo invece il libro di Pirlo dove raccontava che Inzaghi era la spia ai mondiali per i giornali.....non mi stupisce la cosa.


----------



## folletto (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ma poi dai, dov'è tutta sta qualità in attacco?


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Gennaio 2015)

Diego Lopez 6
Abate 5
Mexes 6
Rami 5
Bonera 6
Bonaventura 6,5
Montolivo 4
De Jong 5
Menez 4
El Shaarawy 5,5
Cerci 4

Armero 6
Pazzini 5,5
Niang 6


----------



## David Gilmour (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ennesima grande partita. Montolivo e Menez sugli scudi. Bene anche il soprammobile in panchina: il gioco si vede, solo la sfortuna ci ha negato il gol. Da antologia, poi, il tiro al volo in occasione dell'espulsione: come quelli che faceva in campo. Bene anche Zio Fester e il Brescidende che si assumeranno le piene responsabilità di questo ennesimo fallimento davanti alle telecamere. Attendiamo fiduciosi l'esordio del Tassotti in panchina per la partita di Roma. Per chiudere, ottime probabilità di raggiungere l'obiettivo stagionale: circa tre partite di vantaggio sulla terz'ultima possono bastare per chi ha in squadra Dormolivo, Spazzini e Munez. Saluti alle dichiarazioni di rilancio della bionda.


----------



## Schism75 (18 Gennaio 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Oddio questa mi mancava.
> Io ricordo invece il libro di Pirlo dove raccontava che Inzaghi era la spia ai mondiali per i giornali.....non mi stupisce la cosa.



Uscì qualche mese fa su Milan news


----------



## Arturo Bandini (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Menez ed El sha da grandi squadre?
> Ma stiamo scherzando?
> 
> Menez o indovina la giocata o è completamente nullo.
> ...


Senza Menez stavi a lottare con cesena e parma
e poi non è elsha chè nullo da 2 anni. E' il Milan a esserlo. Ma voi continuate a non vederlo e a prendervela con chi è l'ultimo ad avere colpe


----------



## dyablo65 (18 Gennaio 2015)

e come ogni fine di queste infami partite attendo con malcelata ansia le dichiarazioni del messia delle panchine.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Gennaio 2015)

Anche quest'anno l'unica gioia l'avremo quando verrà esonerato l'allenatore. Grazie Silvio!


----------



## aleslash (18 Gennaio 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Uscì qualche mese fa


Ho appena letto


----------



## dyablo65 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Arturo Bandini ha scritto:


> Senza Menez stavi a lottare con cesena e parma
> e poi non è elsha chè nullo da 2 anni. E' il Milan a esserlo. Ma voi continuate a non vederlo e a prendervela con chi è l'ultimo ad avere colpe



e chi sarebbe l'utimo ad avere colpe ?

chi non e' capace di dare una parvenza di schemi a questa banda di scappati di casa o il prode magazziniere che si adopera a lavare le divise ?

a te l'ardua sentenza.


----------



## colcuoresivince (18 Gennaio 2015)

La colpa è esclusivamente di pippo o vogliamo dire che empoli e atalanta hanno giocatori migliori dei nostri?
Non abbiamo un'idea di gioco e quella spetta all'allenatore.


----------



## Ian.moone (18 Gennaio 2015)

Arturo Bandini ha scritto:


> Senza Menez stavi a lottare con cesena e parma
> e poi non è elsha chè nullo da 2 anni. E' il Milan a esserlo. Ma voi continuate a non vederlo e a prendervela con chi è l'ultimo ad avere colpe





Il Milan è nullo, EL sha è nullo come tutti gli altri.
Ha fatto sei mesi buoni 3 anni fa e ancora oggi vive di rendita.
Pazzesco


----------



## Giangy (18 Gennaio 2015)

Vediamo cosa dice il genio durante l'intervista del dopo partita, ovviamente se si presenta


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Uno schifo. Una tragedia. Uno scempio!


----------



## dyablo65 (18 Gennaio 2015)

bisogna avere fegato per andare in conferenza stampa dopo una batosta del genere.


----------



## de sica (18 Gennaio 2015)

Tra un minuto arriva Mr Entusiasmo ai microfoni di Sky


----------



## aleslash (18 Gennaio 2015)

*A breve su Sky parlerà Inzaghi*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2015)

Niente dimissioni. Ovviamente.


----------



## mr.wolf (18 Gennaio 2015)

tanto non lo cacciano,che tristezza


----------



## aleslash (18 Gennaio 2015)

Dice sempre le stesse cose


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Gennaio 2015)

*Premium Calcio: fuori dallo stadio c'è assoluta rassegnazione. I tifosi neanche contestano. Lo sconforto è totale.*


----------



## aleslash (18 Gennaio 2015)

Inzaghi "mercoledì abbiamo giocato una buona partita"
Boban "Pippo quella era coppa italia"
Inzaghi "eh ma per noi è importante"


----------



## smallball (18 Gennaio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *A breve su Sky parlerà Inzaghi*


sara' la solita trollata


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Inzaghi "mercoledì abbiamo giocato una buona partita"
> Boban "Pippo quella era coppa italia"
> Inzaghi "eh ma per noi è importante"



Scambierei il non-allenatore Boban con il nostro 'allenatore' senza pensarci tanto...


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Gennaio 2015)

dichiarazioni di goofy su sky meno imbarazzanti, c'è un limite a tutto.

Stavolta ha accampato meno scuse (tranne quella sulla coppa italia ) 

Ora, dai le dimissioni e finiamo stà pagliacciata


----------



## nerorossosfegatato (18 Gennaio 2015)

Gente finché Inzaghi continuerà a leccare il lato b del Berlusca,non verrà cacciato(a meno che non ne finisca 12° o più...)
Purtroppo il milan quest'anno è così dobbiamo rassegnarsi e sperare che Inzaghi inizi a perderle tutte,cosi arriva sto benedetto esonero e possiamo iniziare l'anno prossimo... Sempre che non arrivi un altro lecchino....


----------



## Ian.moone (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ennesima sconfitta
Hip hip urrà urrà


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Per tutta la partita ho avuto l'impressione che giocassero contro, almeno alcuni.


----------



## folletto (18 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per tutta la partita ho avuto l'impressione che giocassero contro, alemno alcuni.



Qualsiasi altra società l'avrebbe cacciato


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Gennaio 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Qualsiasi altra società l'avrebbe cacciato



Una società che funziona in modo normale non l'avrebbe neanche mai preso.


----------



## Jonnys (18 Gennaio 2015)

Diego Lopez 5,5
Abate 5
Mexes 5
Rami 4
Bonera 5,5
Bonaventura 4,5
Montolivo 3,5
De Jong 4
Menez 3
El Shaarawy 4
Cerci 4

Armero 4
Pazzini 4,5
Niang 5

INZAGHI 0


----------



## osvaldobusatti (18 Gennaio 2015)

Diego Lopez 5 
Abate 5,5 
Mexes 6,5 
Rami 5,5 
Bonera sv
Bonaventura 6,5 
Montolivo 3
De Jong 6,5
El Shaarawy 5
Menez 3
Cerci 5
-----------
Armero 7 migliore in campo...
Pazzini 6
Niang 6

A mia memoria non ho mai visto un'indecenza simile a S.Siro.
Sono franati in modo indegno Montolivo e Ménez.
La formazione, a parte Bonera, era la migliore in campo possibile.
L'Atalanta col suo 4 4 2 ha dato una lezione di come si gioca con questo modulo. Inzaghi deve imparare...
Questo dà la misura delle capacità di Inzaghi di amalgamare una squadra.
Arridatece er puzzone!!!


----------



## debbym86 (18 Gennaio 2015)

il problema e'Montolivo...giusto x dirne una


----------



## debbym86 (18 Gennaio 2015)

mi dispiace davvero tanto x Pippo Inzaghi però che dalla grande popolarità che aveva ora sprofonda cosi.non me lo spiego il perché.nn essere capace va bene ma qui c e x forza altro che nn va dai


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Diego Lopez 6
Abate 5
Mexes 4
Rami 4
Bonera 4
Bonaventura 5.5
Montolivo 4
De Jong 4
Menez 3
El Shaarawy 4
Cerci 4

Armero 4
Pazzini 4
Niang 5

INZAGHI 1


----------



## folletto (18 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Una società che funziona in modo normale non l'avrebbe neanche mai preso.



Vero


----------



## sion (18 Gennaio 2015)

signori l'unico che merita la maglia e' solo bonaventura..l'unico..gli altri possono anche cambiare squadra


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Gennaio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez 5
> Abate 5,5
> Mexes 6,5
> Rami 5,5
> ...



Mi dispiace per te che sei anche andato allo stadio. (eri tu se non sbaglio vero ? )


----------



## Aron (18 Gennaio 2015)

La partita è andata come previsto.
Inzaghi se continua fa come Ferrara, come in realtà già sta facendo.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (18 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace per te che sei anche andato allo stadio. (eri tu se non sbaglio vero ? )



Si, ero io...
L'unica cosa che mi ha fatto molto piacere è stata vedere centinaia di ragazzini, in maggioranza tifosi dell'Atalanta, che riempivano il primo anello verde.
Hanno fatto un tifo indiavolato e amabilissimo.
Poi se ne sono andati, tutti inquadrati come scolaretti, con i loro accompagnatori, felici e sorridenti. 
Amici come prima, rossoneri e nerazzurri.


----------



## debbym86 (18 Gennaio 2015)

de lecchini ce ne stanno tanti seppure Inzaghi lo e'


----------



## debbym86 (18 Gennaio 2015)

cmq il terzo posto quest anno proprio e' un miraggio un miracolo sarebbe già il quarto posto!nn per noi stessi ma xke Juve Roma Napoli sono superiori purtroppo.e anche la Lazio nonostante oggi col Napoli ha perso ahah!!


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ovviamente la posizione di Inzaghi sarà ben salda ancora una volta, evviva.


----------



## Pivellino (18 Gennaio 2015)

Sono due o tre domeniche che non guardo la partita.
Penso che aver penso anche domenica sarebbe stato meglio.
Che finisca presto quest'agonia.


----------



## folletto (18 Gennaio 2015)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Sono due o tre domeniche che non guardo la partita.
> Penso che aver penso anche domenica sarebbe stato meglio.
> Che finisca presto quest'agonia.



Sono anni che dura l'agonia e non vedo come possa finire


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Gennaio 2015)

Arturo Bandini ha scritto:


> Senza Menez stavi a lottare con cesena e parma
> e poi non è elsha chè nullo da 2 anni. E' il Milan a esserlo. Ma voi continuate a non vederlo e a prendervela con chi è l'ultimo ad avere colpe



Senza Menez si è vinta l'ultima partita, guarda caso torna al centro del gioco e torna il caos più totale, per me faremmo sempre meglio senza di lui.

Con Pazzini il Milan è stato più pericoloso, il secondo tempo è stato un assedio sterile con 11 atalantini a difendere


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Gennaio 2015)

Comunque altra ottima prestazione degli ospiti, riconosciamolo e rendiamo merito all'avversario, non ci sono solo deficienze del Milan.

La disorganizzazione non è nata con Inzaghi, sono anni che latita il bel gioco, il Milan migliore del dopo Ancelotti è stato quello di Leonardo e poi di Seedorf, ovvero con 4 uomini davanti che con la classe sopperivano all'organizzazione.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Inzaghi da ex-centravanti se voleva puntare su Menez come prima punta doveva relegarlo esclusivamente a movimenti da prima punta e dopo Milan-Napoli credevo che fossimo sulla strada giusta. Jeremy non può giocare così arretrato come oggi, perché per andare in porta deve saltare 3-4 giocatori e per farlo spesso perde tanti palloni. Se Menez gioca così indietro o decentrato, c'è bisogno di Pazzini dall'inizio. 

Non che Pippo gli dica di giocare arretrato, secondo me è proprio Menez che decide dove stare in campo. E questo non fa onore a un allenatore.


----------



## debbym86 (18 Gennaio 2015)

ma un Pogba o un Tevez da noi non farebbe miracoli?la Juve col Verona sta stravincendo stasera.ce ne vorrebbe uno cm loro x noi.segnano,giocano.sono uno spettacolo.allenatore e'Allegri eh


----------



## debbym86 (18 Gennaio 2015)

andiamo cercando Destro...chi altro?


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Gennaio 2015)

Il gioco si è totalmente involuto

Ad inizio anno si diceva che il milan subisse troppi gol, ma ne facesse altrettanti.

Ora invece il gioco è talmente inesistente che ci sono grossissime difficoltà a segnare.
Nelle ultime 3 partite 2 goal di cui uno su rigore.


----------



## Jino (18 Gennaio 2015)

Una vergogna. Panico ogni volta che dobbiamo difenderci, davanti un possesso palla sterile, pericoloso ed inutile. Una vergogna.


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Gennaio 2015)

Quando si porrà fine a questo strazio?
Una rosa più scarsa di questa ha battuto 2-0 il Barcellona, meno di 2 anni fa. Sembrano passate 6 ere geologiche.
Secondo me nemmeno l'anno scorso con Allegri giocavamo così male. I 4 punti di differenza si spiegano con vittorie e pareggi fortunosi (Lazio, Torino, ecc...).


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Una vergogna. Panico ogni volta che dobbiamo difenderci, davanti un possesso palla sterile, pericoloso ed inutile. Una vergogna.



Ogni volta che superavano il centrocampo arrivavano indisturbati a tirare al limite dell'area. Non esiste la parola pressing a Milanello.


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Gennaio 2015)

devono andarsene quasi tutti sono una vergogna per questa maglia


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Gennaio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Quando si porrà fine a questo strazio?
> Una rosa più scarsa di questa ha battuto 2-0 il Barcellona, meno di 2 anni fa. Sembrano passate 6 ere geologiche.
> Secondo me nemmeno l'anno scorso con Allegri giocavamo così male. I 4 punti di differenza si spiegano con vittorie e pareggi fortunosi (Lazio, Torino, ecc...).



Rosa più forte dove, per Menez? wow... La fortuna l'ha avuta anche allegri l'anno scorso, sempre a Torino per esempio.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Gennaio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Quando si porrà fine a questo strazio?
> Una rosa più scarsa di questa ha battuto 2-0 il Barcellona, meno di 2 anni fa. Sembrano passate 6 ere geologiche.
> Secondo me nemmeno l'anno scorso con Allegri giocavamo così male. I 4 punti di differenza si spiegano con vittorie e pareggi fortunosi (Lazio, Torino, ecc...).


diego lopez soprattutto


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Gennaio 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Rosa più forte dove, per Menez? wow... La fortuna l'ha avuta anche allegri l'anno scorso, sempre a Torino per esempio.



quoto, non capisco chi parla bene di questa rosa, per me onestamente e un DISASTRO, una cosa indegna

solo abbiamo un ottimo portiere, un difensore decente come Rami, Jack e poi assoluttamente nulla

difesa mediocre, centrocampo inesistente e poi in ataco solo mezzi giocatori come Menez e mezzi uomini come El Sharawy


----------



## The Ripper (19 Gennaio 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Rosa più forte dove, per Menez? wow... La fortuna l'ha avuta anche allegri l'anno scorso, sempre a Torino per esempio.



diego lopez, rami, alex, bonaventura, honda, van ginkel, menez, el shaarawy, cerci 
vs
abbiati, zapata, mexes, birsa, nocerino, constant, balotelli, robinho, kakà

poca roba eh!??!


----------



## admin (19 Gennaio 2015)

La rosa di oggi SEMBRA indegna perchè quell'incapace in panchina è riuscito nell'impresa di far rendere tutti, o quasi, al di sotto delle loro possibilità.

Con Seedorf, lo scorso anno, perdemmo contro la Juve dopo averli presi a pallonate per buoni 70 minuti.


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Gennaio 2015)

quindi e cmq perdenti

cmq per me Balotelli e Kaka valgono almeno il doppio di Menez, El Sharawy che onestamente non so come possono essere titolari al Milan


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Gennaio 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Rosa più forte dove, per Menez? wow... La fortuna l'ha avuta anche allegri l'anno scorso, sempre a Torino per esempio.



Vatti a rivedere la formazione di quella partita, il Milan attuale non è affatto inferiore, anzi.
Almeno l'anno scorso qualche partita un minimo decente per quanto sia stato un girone d'andata disastroso c'è stata. Qui è uno strazio continuo, un ammutinamento del gioco del calcio.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (19 Gennaio 2015)

debbym86 ha scritto:


> ma un Pogba o un Tevez da noi non farebbe miracoli?la Juve col Verona sta stravincendo stasera.ce ne vorrebbe uno cm loro x noi.segnano,giocano.sono uno spettacolo.allenatore e'Allegri eh



Mi sono guardato la partita della Juve.
Loro hanno un gioco: noi no.
Fanno tutti passaggi un tocco e via, quando non passano la palla al volo,
Sono sempre in movimento per smarcarsi e i passaggi risultano più facili e precisi. 
Nessun portatore di palla alla Ménez, l'unico autorizzato a farlo è Tevez, prima punta dai piedi buoni.
Certo il merito è della qualità dei giocatori, più che dell'allenatore.
Ma almeno provare a giocare così!?
Del resto cosa possiamo aspettarci da un allenatore che non ha mai _partecipato alla creazione del gioco_, ma ha sempre aspettato che gli servissero la palla?
L'errore di fondo è di chi l'ha messo in quella posizione. Avesse solo fuoriclasse come aveva Sacchi lo capirei, ma con gli scarti di mezza Europa, cosa pretendiamo che faccia?
E' proprio vero che il pesce puzza sempre dalla testa...


----------



## osvaldobusatti (19 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Unica consolazione: staranno giocando contro quel pupazzo?



A un certo punto della partita l'ho pensato anch'io.
Non è da escludere che ne abbiano tutti le scatole piene.
I giocatori stessi si renderanno conto che sono mal condotti?


----------



## buffo43 (19 Gennaio 2015)

partita bruttissima; ci affidiamo a scarti di altre squadre. In difesa abbiamo Mexes che oggi ha rischiato di finire fuori prima del previsto e Rami (che come difensore lascia a desiderare). In attacco El sharawi che lo potremmo anche vendere tanto oramai la porta non le vede più. Menez che fa sempre quel movimento. Facciamo schifo e basta.
Inzaghi dovrebbe andarsene a imparare il mestiere e Galliani seguirlo a ruota.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> diego lopez, rami, alex, bonaventura, honda, van ginkel, menez, el shaarawy, cerci
> vs
> abbiati, zapata, mexes, birsa, nocerino, constant, balotelli, robinho, kakà
> 
> poca roba eh!??!



Lopez si è fatto poco più di metà delle partite, Alex idem. VanGinkel? Rami e Honda c'erano da Gennaio, con Taarabt. Cerci è appena arrivato e Honda è via.
Sta squadra non ha un gioco da anni, non è tutta colpa di Inzaghi, la sua colpa è non averla migliorata


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Gennaio 2015)

Io ero demolito ancora dal sabato sera e stavo dormendo.E' già la seconda partita di fila che non guardo..Mi son perso qualcosa?
Abbiamo fatto schifo come il solito?


----------



## Arturo Bandini (19 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi da ex-centravanti se voleva puntare su Menez come prima punta doveva relegarlo esclusivamente a movimenti da prima punta e dopo Milan-Napoli credevo che fossimo sulla strada giusta. Jeremy non può giocare così arretrato come oggi, perché per andare in porta deve saltare 3-4 giocatori e per farlo spesso perde tanti palloni. Se Menez gioca così indietro o decentrato, c'è bisogno di Pazzini dall'inizio.
> 
> Non che Pippo gli dica di giocare arretrato, secondo me è proprio Menez che decide dove stare in campo. E questo non fa onore a un allenatore.



Menez torna indietro perchè costretto: se resta davanti nessuno è in grado di lanciarlo in profondità e rischia di correre a vuoto per tutta la partita. 

Con un attaccante con le sue caratteristiche poi c'è bisogno che quando rientra creando spazio in avanti qualcuno da dietro entrasse proponendosi nello spazio, cosa che non succede mai. Con un centrocampo composto da de jong e montolivo non vedo chi potrebbe. Per assurdo l'unico è Poli.. e ho detto tutto.

Questa squadra non conosce la parola PROFONDITA'. Ma nessuno se ne accorge???? Ma le vedete le partite?


----------



## osvaldobusatti (19 Gennaio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> ......Abbiamo fatto schifo come il solito?



Di più, mooolto di più...


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Gennaio 2015)

Arturo Bandini ha scritto:


> Menez torna indietro perchè costretto: se resta davanti nessuno è in grado di lanciarlo in profondità e rischia di correre a vuoto per tutta la partita.



un conto è andare incontro alla palla, un altro è veder Menez toccare palla con alle sue spalle solo i nostri due centrali


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Gennaio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Di più, mooolto di più...



Ok...Allora mi sa che finchè ci sarà Inzaghi come allenatore smetterò di seguire il Milan...Almeno ci proverò!Il punto è che amo troppo questa squadra e non riesco a fare sempre l'indifferente


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Il velo di elsha che fa ripartire la Lazio. Giocatore senza senso


----------

